# Magic: The Gathering



## I liek Squirtles (Dec 9, 2017)

I noticed there wasn't a thread about this (or if there was, it's long dead.)

Discuss MtG and MtG accessories here, Planeswalkers.


----------



## Negrek (Dec 9, 2017)

I signed up for the Great Designer Search 3! Going to round off my big trip by landing a job at Wizards, _clearly_. B)

Haven't actually gotten to play in a while since I've been on the road. I did go to the _Amonkhet_ prerelease when I was in Glasgow, but did terribly. We'll speak no more of that. I haven't had the chance to do any since then; I've always been somewhere where tournaments aren't, and I obviously can't really play any kind of constructed...


----------



## Momo(th) (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm primarily an EDH player and that one tryhard in my playgroup. When someone wants a casual Friday game, I'm the one who forks Warp World while everyone else brings tribal, hah hah. But yes, I've only gotten into Magic about seven-eight months ago, and it's been a real blast learning the little nuances of the mechanics, and the local community has been very supporting with new members. I might poke my toe in Modern, but I don't plan on jump starting my tournament career so to speak.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 3, 2018)

Negrek said:


> I signed up for the Great Designer Search 3! Going to round off my big trip by landing a job at Wizards, _clearly_. B)


How's this gone? :O it sounds really cool!



Emperor_Evulz said:


> I'm primarily an EDH player and that one tryhard in my playgroup. When someone wants a casual Friday game, I'm the one who forks Warp World while everyone else brings tribal, hah hah. But yes, I've only gotten into Magic about seven-eight months ago, and it's been a real blast learning the little nuances of the mechanics, and the local community has been very supporting with new members. I might poke my toe in Modern, but I don't plan on jump starting my tournament career so to speak.


What do you recommend to someone who wants to start in EDH?


----------



## Negrek (Jan 4, 2018)

> How's this gone? :O it sounds really cool!


Ambiguous as of yet. I at least tried to sign up, but their system doesn't send confirmation e-mails, so... hopefully I'm in? The actual challenge doesn't start until January 16th. And I definitely need to spend more effort preparing, fffff

There's more info here if you're interested. Once they get to the public challenge parts I think you'll find it a lot of fun to follow along if you're into game design at all; the judging material from the previous two is still great reading.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 10, 2018)

I liek Squirtles said:


> How's this gone? :O it sounds really cool!
> 
> 
> 
> What do you recommend to someone who wants to start in EDH?


Can't go wrong by starting with a Commander product; find a structure deck that catches your fancy, beef it up with however much money you want to pour into it, and have a playgroup ready. EDH is not best played 1 v 1, its best experienced with 4 or more people, as without a playgroup you miss out on all the politics behind the game, which is half the fun lol

And this site is a great resource: https://edhrec.com/commanders


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 19, 2018)

I heard that event decks are coming back? I haven't played in a while, but this seems like a good place to jump back in.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 24, 2018)

I liek Squirtles said:


> I heard that event decks are coming back? I haven't played in a while, but this seems like a good place to jump back in.  ss


A product from Commander 2017 for example has 100 cards in it ready to be played, while event decks only have 60 unless you wanna buy a ton of singles. They're the best way to jump in commander in my opinion. 

The best way tip that I was given when I started with commander is pick a deck you like, and stick with it, otherwise you'll end up with a dozen unfinished decks, haha. 

I believe there's a program called Forge that can simulate commander games with your own custom deck, if you wanna get a feel for what kind of deck you would like.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 25, 2018)

Oh, I didn't mean for Commander, just in general.


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 3, 2018)

I liek Squirtles said:


> Oh, I didn't mean for Commander, just in general.


My bad, lol. Duel decks are pretty good, because they have a ton of staples. The Jhiora one for example can actually be a pretty fierce Izzet deck if you add a few extra cards like Lightning Bolt and Counterspell


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 26, 2018)

Challenger decklists have been revealed!

They look super promising. There are barely any commons; most of those are just basic lands! There's even a Chandra, Torch of Defiance in the aggro deck.


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 26, 2018)

I liek Squirtles said:


> Challenger decklists have been revealed!
> 
> They look super promising. There are barely any commons; most of those are just basic lands! There's even a Chandra, Torch of Defiance in the aggro deck.


Shoot, guess my playset of Chandra is gonna go down the toilet in value. Walking Balista getting reprinted is pretty cool tho


----------



## Negrek (Feb 28, 2018)

I liek Squirtles said:


> Challenger decklists have been revealed!
> 
> They look super promising. There are barely any commons; most of those are just basic lands! There's even a Chandra, Torch of Defiance in the aggro deck.


I would totally buy these if I had anyone to play against! :(


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 15, 2018)

My friends and I got one of the Challenger Decks, and boy are they fun...

Do you guys have any recs for EDH precons? We're eyeing that format now.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 28, 2018)

Sorry for double posting, but I just finished building this deck; it's GW Saprolings!


----------



## Byrus (Jul 1, 2018)

I've always wanted to get into Magic, but I never knew where to start. I really love the card art and lore, though! There's so many amazingly creative creature designs.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jul 1, 2018)

Byrus said:


> I've always wanted to get into Magic, but I never knew where to start. I really love the card art and lore, though! There's so many amazingly creative creature designs.


Try going to a Friday Night Magic event at a local hobby store near you! That's how I got in, and everyone is super cool with new players and showing them some of the ropes!


----------



## Negrek (Jul 7, 2018)

I liek Squirtles said:
			
		

> Sorry for double posting, but I just finished building this deck; it's GW Saprolings!


Ooh, nice! I love Saprolings. Was super lucky to get a lot in my Dominaria prerelease pool so I could build a pretty nasty deck out of them.



Byrus said:


> I've always wanted to get into Magic, but I never knew where to start. I really love the card art and lore, though! There's so many amazingly creative creature designs.


Like Emperor_Evulz said, you definitely want to check out a local card/hobby shop near you that carries MtG! You can see whether they have a Friday Night Magic event, or just show up any time to talk to the people running the store. Game stores that sell Magic should have welcome decks that they can give you for free, and someone there may be able to play a game or two with you to show you how things work. One way or another, the people there will definitely be able to advise you on what kinds of events they run and what might be best for a new player. Right this weekend stores are actually holding prerelease tournaments to celebrate a new set coming out, and these are generally very newbie-friendly; they're super casual and people will be happy to help you build a deck and figure out how things work... there will probably be several other players who are attending their first tournament there. Definitely recommend checking one out in the future even if you aren't ready to run out and go to this specific in the next two days, they're always a lot of fun. Unfortunately you juuuuust missed the last Open House event, which is tailored specifically towards brand-new players and also gives out those welcome decks and where you can meet other people in the area who are new to playing. The next one should be coming up sometime in September, so that's also an option for getting your feet wet.

You can use this tool to find a game store near you if you don't know of one already: http://locator.wizards.com/


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 25, 2019)

The new Challenger Decks were announced last week and I gotta say, I'm pretty miffed. 

Not only do they look significantly weaker than the initial batch, they're $10 more expensive. I'm getting big Commander 2018 vibes from them.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 22, 2020)

Magic cards can be a bit dark looking for me, so i'm not really interested in playing (though some of the fairy cards are kind of cool).

I have a few close friends that enjoy Magic, though :) One i think plays it almost all the time xD She enjoys competitive gaming in general too.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 22, 2020)

Never really played. But I do love the South Park episode about it.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 22, 2020)

I only recently got into Magic (like three weeks ago). I did a virtual prerelease event for Ikoria with some friends on Tabletop Simulator and had a great time. I'm really loving the new mechanics in Ikoria.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 22, 2020)

Nice, good to hear! What color combinations did you play?


----------



## Negrek (Apr 22, 2020)

I finally moved close to a card shop and was excited to go to an event there and maybe have people in the same town as me to play Magic with for the first time in ages, and then of course that event was called off due to _current events_ and now who knows if that place will ever actually reopen? Also missed getting to do the _Ikoria_ prerelease with my friends who usually join me for those.

If they do release Arena for iOS sometime this year, though, at least I'll be able to play that. (Yes, I know, emulation, no thanks.)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 23, 2020)

I liek Squirtles said:


> Nice, good to hear! What color combinations did you play?


I built a red-green deck for the prerelease event and it held up pretty well. I also played some sealed Two-Headed Giant with friends last weekend and built a green-black-white deck iirc


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 23, 2020)

I once played but i never really liked it. Countless people are obsessed with it at my school. I only really like one card from it, the rest are bit too intense for my liking.


This one is more my style. x3


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 23, 2020)

Vipera Magnifica said:


> I built a red-green deck for the prerelease event and it held up pretty well. I also played some sealed Two-Headed Giant with friends last weekend and built a green-black-white deck iirc


That is awesome! Thoughts on the new companion mechanic? Did you use it?



IndigoEmmy said:


> Countless people are obsessed with it at my school.


Not gonna lie I'm jealous, the only people that played magic at my school were my friends and me


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 23, 2020)

I liek Squirtles said:


> That is awesome! Thoughts on the new companion mechanic? Did you use it?


Didn't get any companion cards, but I built my whole deck around having as many creatures with Mutate as possible and think that's an extremely fun mechanic.

I preordered two physical prerelease boxes and should get those next month but I'll probably be playing some more on Tabletop Simulator before then. I could maybe invite you to the next event that my friend hosts?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 23, 2020)

Ooh, Mutate's exciting! It's flown under the radar a little because of how, ah, controversial Companion is being.

I was planning on getting some prerelease boxes for me and my dad but they would get like a week before I leave for my internship (if it even happens), so I'm still unsure.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 4, 2020)

I've been playing mostly EDH on Tabletop Simulator and have built this deck in paper. I have also been using this deck and hope to physically own it in the future. Both are great at allowing me to amass a huge army of snakes, and the latter contains a multitude of infinite combos.

I want to make a Modern deck as well (technically I have one with some of the leftover snakes from my Commander deck, but I've been looking to make one that's a bit more competitive). I'm looking to make an Infect deck, and I ordered some proxies to fill in for some of the more expensive cards until my budget allows me to splurge on cards again.

My friend hosted a virtual prerelease event for Ikoria on Tabletop Simulator, then did one for Core 2021 (which ILS also joined), so naturally, if anyone is interested in participating in a Zendikar Rising event next month let me know.


----------



## Trebek (Aug 4, 2020)

got into mtg back around return to ravnica, but not being able to drive made it difficult to go to lots of events, so i ended up falling off a bit :( been trying off and on to get back into it but normally just end up either doing simulated stuff or going to sealed events (bc i’m trash at draft don’t @ me)

haven’t tried out Tabletop Simulator before but would be interested if that’s a thing that other people also do!


----------



## Momo(th) (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm still playing EDH and I primarily play more weird tribes now! I like seeing goofy interactions in the format that you don't often see in others


----------

